# What age?



## gewatts (Feb 11, 2010)

My daughter is 6 (nearly 7) and has been diagnosed for nearly 4 years. She is very good at setting up her insulin but as yet has not actually administered it. Is she too young to be doing it all herself (with adult supervision of course!!).


----------



## Adrienne (Feb 11, 2010)

Me again.   I happen to be working at my computer which is why I seem to be replying so quickly.   Not much actual work going on !!!

No she is not too young.   Any age can have a go.   Some children won't do it until they are teens, some at 4 or 5.    My daughter started doing her own injections at the age of 6 (which surprised the hell out of me), it was 4 months before she turned 7.   The only downside was that she started and then two weeks later we started pumping !!

She would need help with the Lantus, that went in her arm, as that one stung a bit I think.    The novorapid we injected in the top of her arms and she did that one all on her own, amazing as a hard angle but she did it.   

If your daughter can do it herself it will be so much easier for her at school.  The school then need to provide someone or more than one to cover each other when off sick to either draw it up or watch her draw it up.   If she pinches her skin then they could do that for her.    We never did pinch the skin on her arms when she did the injection didn't need to.

If she is nervous then bribery is fabulous.    Never really had to think about bribery until she was at the age where it worked.    We had a goody bag with hair bits in and colouring stuff so when she did something good like an injection herself she got a dip in the goody bag.   Just a thought.

Whatever you do though, don't push it, according to friends it will make it far worse if she isn't ready and she is pushed.


----------



## gewatts (Feb 11, 2010)

Thanks again - what would I do without you at the moment?? My head is spinning thinking about all the changes coming up! She has her insulin in her thigh and bottom - she obviously couldn't do her bottom but her leg should be ok. We don't pinch the skin. Won't push it but I think she'll be willing to try. I just worry that she won't be steady handed enough. Anyway - I'll let you get back to your work!


----------



## Adrienne (Feb 11, 2010)

gewatts said:


> Thanks again - what would I do without you at the moment?? My head is spinning thinking about all the changes coming up! She has her insulin in her thigh and bottom - she obviously couldn't do her bottom but her leg should be ok. We don't pinch the skin. Won't push it but I think she'll be willing to try. I just worry that she won't be steady handed enough. Anyway - I'll let you get back to your work!



Where are you in the country.  I may know people near you who you could meet up with and get some carb counting help etc or just for someone else who Katie feels she is like.   Kids seem to like that.

We have a holiday coming up in May, which I organise, where about 30 families go to a nice caravan park in the Cotswolds.  Its not organised, it is just social and we all love it.  The kids see other kids doing the same as them.  The children that were on twice daily see the one on pumps and MDI pretty much eating what they like and they aren't on twice daily for much longer.   Once they have seen a pump and get why it is so good they make their mum's go for it when before they have said no.    They tend to test together as well, it brings a tear to your eye but it is nice that they feel this bond with each other.     

Its like the parents, we love it and I class these people as some of my greatest friends, Becca and Bev to name but a few.


----------



## gewatts (Feb 11, 2010)

We're in Newcastle-under-Lyme , just outside Stoke-on-Trent. We're actually going on  bowling next week with other diabetics - first time we've been to an event. 
I asked her today if she wanted to start trying to do her own insulin. She said she was worried that her hand wouldn't be steady enough. So we did it together - both held the pen. I pressed and she guided it out - a good start.


----------



## Carynb (Feb 11, 2010)

That is a great start, that's how I started with my son- he would hold the pen with me, then he would push the end, then I would let go and he would take the pen out. He surprised me one day by saying he was going to do it all. Then he loved showing his friends how he could do it- most of them had never seen a needle before in their lives!
Adrienne is right about not pushing it- have to use that endless patience that us mums seem to have!
C


----------



## Kei (Feb 11, 2010)

F started doing her own injections a couple of weeks after diagnosis (also age 6), which astonished me!  I have a photo of her doing it, which she enjoyed sending to her penfriend to show her how brave she is.  She doesn't do it herself these days unless she is having a super-confident day, but when anyone else does it, she always holds the pen with them as she feels she has some control that way.


----------



## Adrienne (Feb 11, 2010)

gewatts said:


> We're in Newcastle-under-Lyme , just outside Stoke-on-Trent. We're actually going on  bowling next week with other diabetics - first time we've been to an event.
> I asked her today if she wanted to start trying to do her own insulin. She said she was worried that her hand wouldn't be steady enough. So we did it together - both held the pen. I pressed and she guided it out - a good start.



Wow that is phenonenal, needs a treat I think.    Lots of praise and she'll get their in no time.   I'm am really impressed what brave little girl you have there.

Please say well done from me.  x

Have fun going bowling, should be good.   Is this with a local support group?  That's great if there is one.


----------



## gewatts (Feb 12, 2010)

The bowling is organised by Staffordhire Parent and Family Link. Not really sure who it is run by. Katie is very excited about it. 

She was great this morning - we pushed the needle in together and then I held it while she pressed the button. She then helped to guide it out. Was fab.  Is very pleased with herself.

I have emailed the school to tell them I want to go onto 4 a day so they will need to find a member of staff  willing to do it. Let's see what the response is!


----------



## Adrienne (Feb 12, 2010)

Wow again.   This is exactly how Jessica started.  Within days she was doing it herself.    Katie is a total star 

I'm so pleased you have reconsidered the move to 4 injections.  You will see results, the difference between that and 2 injections is amazing.   Instead of feeding the insulin, which is what you do on injections, you give insulin to cover the food.  A whole other ball game and so much better.  You are in control (well as much as you can be with diabetes) rather than the diabetes being in control.

Any help needed just shout and keep us posted on how Katie does.


----------



## Gemma444 (Feb 12, 2010)

Hya gewatts

You must live near me, i live in Stoke on Trent. Who is your DSN? My son started doing his own injections now he was dx in Aug 2009. We took things slow and he would hold the pen with me and then started to press the pen and then I started to let go as we counted down before he took the needle out. Don't push them though they have to do it at their own pace. Good Luck


----------



## gewatts (Feb 12, 2010)

Hi Gemma. Our DSN is Tracey Fallows. She's coming over on Monday to go over carb counting with us.  How old is your son?


----------



## gewatts (Feb 13, 2010)

I am sooooooooooooooooo proud of Katie. She's done her own insulin tonight. Only approached the subject with her 2 days ago!


----------



## Kei (Feb 13, 2010)

gewatts said:


> I am sooooooooooooooooo proud of Katie. She's done her own insulin tonight. Only approached the subject with her 2 days ago!



Yay!!!  Good girl, Katie!


----------



## grahams mum (Feb 13, 2010)

hi where are they having the injection because i try to encourage graham to strt using his belly so he can try on his own but is too scared so i carry on on his harms and bum


----------



## gewatts (Feb 13, 2010)

Katie has injections in her legs and bum. She has done it herself in her legs as no way she'll reach her bum!!


----------



## Adrienne (Feb 14, 2010)

That is brilliant stuff, well done Katie.   I tell you these children are just such superstars.


----------



## Gemma444 (Feb 15, 2010)

Hya gewatts

Our DSN is Tracey aswell. How did you get on with the carb counting today? My son is 8 and got dx in Aug 09. How long were you on mixes for? and how did you get on? J started on mixtard 30 but is now on humalog mix25. Sorry for all the questions, hope you don't mind. I see your K has done an injection now so well done to K. They are amazing aren't they our kids. I know I would struggle to inject myself with a needle. 

gem x





gewatts said:


> Hi Gemma. Our DSN is Tracey Fallows. She's coming over on Monday to go over carb counting with us.  How old is your son?


----------



## Proudspirit (Feb 16, 2010)

Gabi, I am so proud of Katie, and you too.. 
Julie xx


----------



## gewatts (Feb 16, 2010)

Hi Gemma. Katie was dxd in July 2006. She was on the mixtard 30 at first and then went on to Humalog 25. Her bloods have always been all over the place so we are now carb counting at tea time. We thought we'd done well last night until she was 3.3 at bed time! She then woke up at 18 and was 20 at lunch. Let's see what tonight brings. Tracey said it would take a little while to get stable. I am keen to move to 4 injections a day but Tracey said we need to get the hang of carb counting first!


----------



## gewatts (Feb 20, 2010)

Well Katie was so proud of herself last weekend when she did her own injection. She's done it quite a few times herself but is now not keen to do it again. We are back to holding the pen together. I know I shouldn't rush her and I'm not, but really thought we'd cracked it.


----------



## Kei (Feb 20, 2010)

J, who is 5 and was diagnosed less than a week ago, offered to do his own injection this morning.  The pen turned out to be a bit big for his tiny hands to cope with, so I put the needle in his leg and he pressed the plunger.  

I wouldn't worry too much about Katie not always doing it.  F doesn't always, but it's good to know that she can if she needs to.


----------



## gewatts (Feb 20, 2010)

Well done J - that is amazing. Bet you didn't expect that.  Yes do wish they made smaller pens. Katie only just manages and she's 6 1/2.


----------



## Gemma444 (Feb 21, 2010)

hi gewatts

hows the 3 injections going? how did the carb counting going with tracey?

gem x


----------



## ZoZo (Feb 21, 2010)

Hi All, 

This is really great stuff to read , these children all seem so young and to be taking control at these young ages is just amazing!! 

My Son was 11 at diagnosis last year, and after me doing his very first injection ( in the hospital, surrounded by nurses and having been awake by his bed all night, I dissolved into tears!!) and his Dad doing the next one, O decided he wanted to do it himself, and has done ever since. He either does it in his tummy, or in the summer when he is wearing shorts he will do it in his leg. 
I do his lantus at night, in his arm. He still prefers me to do this, and I think ts because that one stings a bit more - so me doing it is more a comfort thing than anything else. 
But because of his age, he was encouraged from the start by the DSN to do them himself. He is coming to an age where his independence is more and more important, and doing his own injections is all part of that.


----------



## gewatts (Feb 21, 2010)

Hi Gem. Carb counting a bit complicated but starting to get the hand of it. More complicated when you make recipes from fresh. My Salter scales are fab.Have had to change the ratio of insulin to carbs cos she was having bedtime hypos. Unfortunately she seems to be coming down with a bug as she is sky high today - grrrr.


----------



## Gemma444 (Feb 21, 2010)

Hya gewatts

I'm glad your getting the hang of things, i'm sure its complicated. I asked how many carbs J should be eating at meal times and all they said was carbs with every meal but I have said well shouldn't we be working to a certin amount. They gave me a sheet to count the carbs so i'm writing things down the best I can for our next clinic appt. 

We are going through our 3rd day of high b/s. There must be something in the water... haha

gem x


----------

